# Sticky  FAQ



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

Please post all FAQ items here.
Robert


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FAQ (yellowslc)*

*Yahoo Groups*
T3 Syncro in Australia
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/...ralia/
Transporter
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Syncro/
Syncro General
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/syncro-gruppe/
Syncro Double Cab
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SyncroDoubleCabs/
Dutch and German Syncro
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/syncro4wd/
VW Bus Syncro
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vwbussyncro/
Quantum Syncros
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/syncronized/
More T3 Syncro
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/syncrolist/
Vanagon Syncro
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wolfsburg_campers/

* Other Resources *
http://www.vwsyncro.co.uk/p.asp
My syncro convesion page (not much on it yet)
http://www.syncro.org/ 
http://www.geocities.com/gkurk...2.htm
http://www.syncro.ca/
http://www.audiforum.nl/Techni....html
http://www.faltdach.net/vwgolfrallye.htm
http://www.vw-golf.com.cn/history.htm
http://www.ukcar.com/features/...s.htm



_Modified by yellowslc at 9:58 AM 12-29-2008_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (yellowslc)*

Glad this is up. Thanks, *yellowslc*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*FOR OBVIOUS REASONS:
PLEASE POST NEW QUESTIONS AS A NEW THREAD IN THE FORUM. 
THANKS!
*

I forgot the G60 Group in the original post, but Les pointed that out.








Yahoo G60 Syncro Group - probably the best syncro group in Yahoo. 
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/syncrog60/
*Other links I've found*
http://www.syncro.org/ 
http://www.geocities.com/gkurk...2.htm
http://www.syncro.ca/
http://www.audiforum.nl/Techni....html
http://www.faltdach.net/vwgolfrallye.htm
http://www.vw-golf.com.cn/history.htm
http://www.ukcar.com/features/...s.htm

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1848903
------------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by DHill at 10:45 AM 7-5-2005_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

*Best way to get Syncro parts (if you are in the 'States)*
Find a helpful seller in Canada who is parting out a Passat G60 Syncro. Have them ship the parts to you. You will need to find a carrier, have the parts shipped, and it is likely that you will not be there to clear the items at the border so you will have to ship the items "in bond to destination". These are the 4 magic words. Remember, "in bond to destination"!!
What this means is that the items will arrive at the shipping hub near you, and you will then have to take documents to your nearest Customs office and pay the fees. 
-For *used* auto parts like transmissions and rear axles, fees should be about 2.5% of the selling cost - fees are significantly different for new auto parts!
- Shipping a 4'x5' pallet full of Syncro goodies (transmission, rear axle with diff and all that, center propshaft, and front axles) will cost about $400 and the pallet should weigh about 400 lbs. or so. In most cases, using a service like freightquote.com will save you a lot of hassle. Just tell them that you have a pallet full of *used* auto parts, and that you want to ship them from Canada to the U.S., "IN BOND TO DESTINATION" (







). Remember the magic words. Those 4 words will explain a lot and when you recite them, many problems go away.
Now, once you get the parts, it's up to you to figure out what to do with them.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

*Q*: Can't I just import an entire car?
*A*: Yes. However, shipping a car is totally different. If it is running, you have to prove that the car meets emissions and crash standards for the US, and if it does not meet these standards, it is your responsibility to get the conversion certified and completed! Shipping a slavage car is also a different ball game. Check out http://www.cbp.gov/ (the Customs Border and Protection home page) for more info. 
Also, if a car ships from a foreign country into the US, it cannot have *any* foreign soil on it. So you have to convince the seller to get it steam cleaned for you.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

*Q*: *Can I put syncro on a mk2?*
*A*: Yes. (Those more experienced than me should chime in). Bare essentials:
1. G60 syncro transmission
2. Center propshaft
3. Rear end (includes viscous coupling and differential, rear axles, swing arms, hubs)
4. Syncro down pipe and twin catalytic converters
Things to consider - for the non-Rallye mk2, you will also have to widen the center tunnel to accomodate the propshaft and exhaust. Then, you will have to adapt the rear floor pan and gas tank, since the non-syncro car has a spacious spare tire well and different gas tank. If you want it to look stock, you will need a syncro gas tank and floor pan. Otherwise, many people have welded in a steel plate and used a fuel cell. Whatever floats your boat!
Also, if you are using Passat parts, you will have to adapt the length of the center propshaft to fit your mk2. 
*Q*: *Can I convert my Mk3 to Syncro?*
*A*: Yes. The rear end "bolts right up" with the appropriate brackets. For VR6 cars, you will need to get ahold of a VR6 syncro transmission bellhousing, and then you can mate the G60 syncro trans to your VR. MMm, syncro VR. For non-VR6 equipped cars, it is my understanding that the 02C Syncro trans from the G60 Passat bolts up to any other 4 cylinder engine without hassle, including the 1.8T (can you verify this, Les?). Makes for a recipe of fun Syncro cars... think about the options. TDI, 16v, 16v T, 8vT, 2.0 8v, 1.8 8v, 1.8T, etc etc etc mmmm it makes me hungry.
So, you'll need:
1. G60 Syncro Transmission
2. VR6 Syncro Transmission bellhousing
3. Center propshaft
4. Rear end (as before... includes VC, rear diff, axles, swingarms, etc. )
5. VR6 syncro downpipe and twin cats
Again, the rear floor pan needs to be modified. You can chop up stock Syncro parts and make them fit, or customize your ride with a steel plate and fuel cell. 
Also, if you use Passat parts, you will have to change the length of the center propshaft. 
*Q*: *What do I do about my suspension?*
*A*: A lot of people use Rallye mk2/mk3 coilovers with adjustable dampening and height. For Passat people, they can obviously use the Passat springs/shocks, though on the mk2 and mk3, it is my understanding that the Passat units will make the rear end sit kind of high. With the coils, you can adjust your ride height and make up for that.
If I have forgotten anything or made any errors, please correct me!











_Modified by DHill at 10:48 AM 5-19-2005_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

*Q*: Is the Syncro system a full time AWD system?
*A*: Technically: Yes. In reality: No. There is always a little bit of power going to the rear wheels, but the viscous coupling is designed to operate when there is wheel slip. With an open differential in the front, if one of the wheels loses traction, the slipping wheel will spin faster than the one with traction (think about the last time you were stuck in the snow). With Syncro, the propshaft then begins to spin quickly. The fluid in the VC begins to churn, and the clutch plates in the VC turn as a consequence, and the rear wheels will begin to spin. Therefore, the system is designed to combat wheel slip. Works well in the snow, but it is not optimum for, say, a track car. In that case, one might want something that is constantly distributing power between all four wheels at all times, like Quattro.
Again, anyone can add more or correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

On an original Mk2 G60 (european car) there's no need to fit the wider center tunnel, as it already has the wide one. The Mk2 G60 also has wider front track (A2 plus) and stiffer stabilizers.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_*Q*: Can I put syncro on a mk2?
*A*: Yes. (Those more experienced than me should chime in). Bare essentials:
1. G60 syncro transmission
2. Center propshaft
3. Rear end (includes viscous coupling and differential, rear axles, swing arms, hubs)
4. Syncro down pipe and twin catalytic converters
Things to consider - for the non-Rallye mk2, you will also have to widen the center tunnel to accomodate the propshaft and exhaust. Then, you will have to adapt the rear floor pan and gas tank, since the non-syncro car has a spacious spare tire well and different gas tank. If you want it to look stock, you will need a syncro gas tank and floor pan. Otherwise, many people have welded in a steel plate and used a fuel cell. Whatever floats your boat!
Also, if you are using Passat parts, you will have to adapt the length of the center propshaft to fit your mk2. 



You can use the Corrado centre tunnel (or undertunnel as I've also heard it called, and that's my word for it) instead of the MKII Syncro one to have enough room to run the propshaft and Syncro exhaust.
Props to Dutchdub (Marcel DeVries) for this one!
BTW, the Passat Syncro propshaft is different in length ONLY because the front and rear segments are slightly longer to accomodate the Passat wheelbase stretch. I wish I have pics, but the center prop seg is exactly the same length as the MKII Rallye/G60Syncro one. HOWEVER, most MKII conversions using Passat Syncro propshafts are done by shortening the length of the center segment. As long as the propshaft is re-balanced, there should be no probs with vibration.
The B3 Passat rear crossmember (and I assume the A3 version as well, although not for sure about that one) can be used to make the connection from the body to the rear diff. Simply bolt this unit it after carefully aligning the rear suspension, and run the bolt thru the rubber bushing into the rear diff suspesion adaptor.
Pics will be coming on this.....


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (swingwing205)*

Syncro related threads:
From Les: 
My Red Wagon Project
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=711295
pg1syncro's yellow wagon
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1637362
pg1syncro's blue sedan
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1476951

A twin cat question I had once
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1675320
General Syncro questions I asked to the folks up North
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1423422
more of my dumb questions about VR6 syncro options
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1434256

How to fit a syncro drivetrain (with engine) into a VW Golf (and insight into the system) [Archived]
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Because owning one car with quattro isn't enough... [Archived]
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1801684




_Modified by DHill at 11:22 AM 4-5-2005_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

*Q: Is the Syncro in the transporter the same as the Syncro in the Golf Rallye, G60 Passat Syncro, and mk3 Golf Syncro?*
Nope. The syncro system in the Transporter also uses a viscous coupling, but the drive power is biased to the rear and in the event of wheel slip, power goes to the front wheels. The transmission is a longintudinal design rather than a transverse design like the FWD platforms of the Rallye, Passat, and mk3. 
Engine in the Transporter is mounted in the rear.


_Modified by DHill at 10:27 AM 10-25-2008_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

*Q: What is the difference between Syncro and 4Motion?*
*A:*
Go here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1848903 
Summary:
Syncro is primarily for transverse engine vehicles. Open front diff, viscous coupling center differential mounted on the rear differential housing, and an open rear. Part time automatically engaging via mechanical operation of viscous coupling.
4Motion can be transverse or longitudinal. The transverse is in the Golf an Audi TT versions, which is similar to Syncro but with an actively controlled viscous coupling (i.e. Haldex). The longitudinal 4Motion is nothing more than the Audi Quattro drivetrain found in the Audi A4. The Passat has been virtually the same chassis as the Audi A4 and the drivetrain is the same. New Passats are now transverse.
Quattro (and longitudinal 4Motion) uses open front, Torsen center, and open rear with EDL. Fully automatic.
Torsen is a permanent 50/50 split, but can send up to 75% to one wheel.
Syncro is always primarily front drive, and power to the rears when there is a difference in wheel speed between front and rear.
4Motion in longitudinal engined cars uses the same technology as quattro; transverse 4Motion cars use the Haldex system. (courtesy of *Brillo9*)

Actually, there are two flavors of Syncro. The one used in the Quantum has three open diffs, with the center & rear lockable.
Vanagons have a viscous center diff & optional rear locker. (courtesy of *vanaguy*)
Have to clarify, but I believe the Quantum had a longitudinal layout, thus giving Syncro both longitudinal and transverse engines. 



_Modified by DHill at 10:36 AM 10-25-2008_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

*Things to add about Quattro*

_Quote, originally posted by *dtompsett* »_Quattro has several versions.... quattro I (open front, lockable center and rear), quattro II (open front, torsen center, lockable rear; rear auto-disengages at 15mph/ 25km/h), quattro III(open front, electronic locking torsen center, torsen rear), quattro IV (open front with EDL, torsen center, open rear with EDL)
Doug.

And a link about Skoda's Octavia AWD and its relationship to Quattro: http://www.daniil.dds.nl/skoda/vag-4wd-types.html


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

*Q: I want a more active all wheel drive system. How can I put this on my car?*

*A:*
For most mk2/mk3 folks, the Syncro system is the closest thing to "bolt-in" (ha ha) AWD performance. However, thanks to Haldex, the OEM supplier for a variable-pressure viscous coupling power transfer device, VW's 4Motion offers the ability to have a more active all wheel drive system while still using the transverse-mounted engine, transaxle split to 4wd architecture. in simplest terms (and therefore somewhat incomplete terms), the Haldex system works on a similar principle to the viscous coupling in Syncro, but an electronically controlled solenoid varies pressure on the viscous fluid in the coupler, therefore varying the amount of power transfer - effectively allowing for continuous power distribution to the rear wheels. In the US, the R32 and the Audi TT 3.2 both use this type of drivetrain connected to the 3.2 L 24v VR6, a damn sexy engine if I might add. to do this conversion, one needs an 02M or 02Q gearbox, as discussed in the Syncro-->Haldex conversion kit thread below. By matching the correct transmission to rear end, the gearing will match and one can have a mk2 or mk3 that's ready to put down power to all 4 wheels, all the time. Mmmmm yes. 
My Q&A thread about VC alternatives: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1812800
Marcel's Syncro-->Haldex Conversion Services/Kits: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1891426
*YellowSLC* is probably one of the first to do this on a Corrado, with Marcel's help and the envious eyes of all of us watching. 
*Q: Can I somehow use a Torsen diff as a replacement for the VC?*
Ummm... no, because Torsen is for a longitudinal engine layout, but the Syncro VC is for a transverse engine layout. The two are much too different mechanically for a direct swap.
I you want Torsen, consider shoving a complete longitudinally-mounted Quattro drivetrain into your mk2/mk3. That's the shortest route if you really have an itch for Torsen.
Below summarizes my irrelevant analysis of the equivalent of putting a square peg in a round hole. This was when I was just barely beginning to grasp the difference between the mechanical operation of a longitudinal and transverse engine drivetrain. Read it if you want... but it will probably just confuse you. I'm leaving it here just to say "Yep, this has been considered and is irrelevant, for the record."

_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_A Quick Summary of the VC Alternatives Discussed So Far
*Torsen*
In the picture of the Torsen diff you see that it has one input and two outputs. The input is the outer ring gear, and the output is the two shafts. In a FWD situation, the power goes from the ring gear to the two shafts, and the majority of torque transfer goes to the shaft with the most resistance. 








There needs to be some sort of interface between the center driveshaft and the rear end, as there is a difference in wheel speeds during turning/cornering and in wheel slip situations. The VC serves this purpose, but for a more active rear end in cornering situations, the VC is not as much of a performers as say, Quattro with its Torsen center diff.
Now, the following text is supposed to serve two purposes: 1. I am trying to mentally work through this problem, and I'm typing as I go. 2. I am hoping that someone can either verify or reclarify whatever conclusions I make... I really want to find the best answer. 
Previously, we were discussing the possibility of using the Torsen diff as this interface between front and rear. This would involve connecting the center driveshaft to one output shaft of the Torsen, and the other output shaft to the rear end, and meanwhile the ring gear is unloaded (spinning freely). The hope would be that the Torsen would distribute torque between front and rear, allowing for the optimum amount of traction.
However, the Torsen operates on the mathematical basis that T(in)=T(out), where T is torque. More specifically
T(in_ring gear) = T(shaft_1) + T(shaft_2) + losses
The "losses" term is from friction and heat, and it can't be reliably quatified at this point, and it is not essential to this argument for the time being. In fact, it is this "losses" term that makes the Torsen a better limited slip device than an open diff, but that's for another time. 
If the Torsen were to be used in the way being discussed (as a VC alternative), then T(in_ring gear) = 0. If we neglect the losses, we find 
T(shaft_1) = - T(shaft_2)
i.e., the Torsen is balancing torque between the two shafts. This is similar to the case in Torsen-equipped FWD car that is coasting. The outer ring gear spins freely while the tires spin. If one coasts through a turn, there is a difference in wheel speeds. The faster spinning wheel will cause a shift in the torque toward the slower wheel.


What does this mean? Well, at first I thought it meant that I could drop this in for my VC and achieve a mechanically-based system for active torque biasing. Nope. As *94volkswagen* said, he jacked up his Dad's Audi V8 Quattro, turned one back wheel and the other spun backward. _That's_ what the minus sign means. So, if you want active AWD without a _total_ reconfiguration of your drivetrain, Haldex is the way to go. 
*Q: Well, if I can't use Torsen, then I'm screwed.*
*A: Wait! There's always Haldex!*

_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_
Haldex
For many of us, we are looking at a VR6 powerplant in a Corrado, Mk2, or Mk3. This makes the R32 6 speed O2M transmission a "bolt-in" affair. As we've seen in yellowslc's project, one can adapt the Syncro rear end to accomodate the rear end that comes with 4Motion cars. The Audi TT also comes with 1.8T and 3.2 VR6 options (both transverse mounted), and both of those use an 02M transmission, so the 02M is a perfect candidate for anyone who wants to put in a beefier 6 speed and have active all wheel drive. 
Threfore, for those of us with AWD VR6 aspirations, making an approximation of the R32 driveline is not all that inconceivable. By using the O2M transmission and the Haldex rear end, all of the gearing is matched, the parts are OEM, and the driveline is stout.
There are two difficult parts to the conversion. First, one needs to adapt the Syncro rear end to fit the 4Motion pieces. One can try this on their own, or tap into the resources found here: http://www.dutchdub.com (Marcel's conversion kit)
The second difficult part is tapping into the Haldex electronically controlled wet multi-plate clutch. The Haldex clutch pack is similar to the VC in Syncro, except solenoids can vary pressure on the plates, therefore controlling the amount of power distributed to the rear. Theoretically, one can replace the stock Haldex controller with what is essentially a driver-selectable rear wheel bias. 
Yes, I think that sounds fun too.

Stay tuned for ways to control the Haldex solenoid and therefore the bias between front and rear.































Note: (October 2008) The Haldex conversion has been done with standalone control. Making that standalone controller has been a big secret, or nobody knows how to convey how it is done. This is the biggest hurdle to using Haldex. 


_Modified by DHill at 10:47 AM 10-25-2008_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

*Types of Differentials*
Open Differentials

The most common type of differential found on cars and trucks are known as Open Differentials. An open differential always applies the same amount of torque to each wheel. There are two factors that determine how much torque can be applied to the wheels: equipment and traction. In dry conditions, when there is plenty of traction, the amount of torque applied to the wheels is limited by the engine and gearing; in a low traction situation, such as when driving on ice, the amount of torque is limited to the greatest amount that will not cause a wheel to slip under those conditions. So, even though a car may be able to produce more torque, there needs to be enough traction to transmit that torque to the ground. If you give the car more gas after the wheels start to slip, the wheels will just spin faster. If you've ever driven on ice, you may know of a trick that makes acceleration easier: If you start out in second gear, or even third gear, instead of first, because of the gearing in the transmission you will have less torque available to the wheels. This will make it easier to accelerate without spinning the wheels.
Now what happens if one of the drive wheels has good traction, and the other one is on ice? This is where the problem with open differentials comes in. Remember that the open differential always applies the same torque to both wheels, and the maximum amount of torque is limited to the greatest amount that will not make the wheels slip. It doesn't take much torque to make a tire slip on ice. And when the wheel with good traction is only getting the very small amount of torque that can be applied to the wheel with less traction, your car isn't going to move very much.
Another time open differentials might get you into trouble is when you are driving off-road. If you have a four-wheel drive truck, or an SUV, with an open differential on both the front and the back, you could get stuck. If one of the front tires and one of the back tires comes off the ground, they will just spin helplessly in the air, and you won't be able to move at all.

Limited Slip Differentials

A Limited Slip Differential (also known as a LSD) attempts to address the problems of an Open Differential. A Limited Slip Differential is very similar to an Open Differential, but it adds a spring pack and a set of clutches. Some of these have a cone clutch that is similar to the synchronizers in a manual transmission. The spring pack pushes the side gears against the clutches, which are attached to the cage. Both side gears spin with the cage when both wheels are moving at the same speed, and the clutches aren't really needed - the only time the clutches step in is when something happens to make one wheel spin faster than the other, as in a turn. The clutches fight this behavior, wanting both wheels to go the same speed. If one wheel wants to spin faster than the other, it must first overpower the clutch. The stiffness of the springs combined with the friction of the clutch determine how much torque it takes to overpower it.
Therefore, in the situation where one drive wheel is on the ice and the other one has good traction, With this limited slip differential, even though the wheel on the ice is not able to transmit much torque to the ground, the other wheel will still get the torque it needs to move. The torque supplied to the wheel not on the ice is equal to the amount of torque it takes to overpower the clutches. The result is that you can move forward, although still not with the full power of your car. This is why Limited Slip Differentials are popular in Drag Racing - they minimize wasteful wheel spin on a hard launch.

Locking Differentials

The locking differential is useful for serious off-road vehicles and for drag racing. This type of differential has the same parts as an open differential, but adds an electric, pneumatic or hydraulic mechanism to lock the two output pinions together. This mechanism is usually activated manually by switch, and when activated, both wheels will spin at the same speed. If one wheel ends up off the ground, the other wheel won't know or care. Both wheels will continue to spin at the same speed as if nothing had changed. This maximizes the amount of forward motion, irregardless of wheel slippage - perfect for drag racing.
There are several types of locking differentials. An ARB Air Locker is a unique differential because it acts like an open differential until an on-board air compressor is activated by a switch. The air pressure is used to lock the differential. This allows a very high breakaway torque for racing but no compromises for daily driving.
A Detroit Locker, popular on muscle cars and some off-road trucks, is a ratcheting type of locking differential. It is very strong and will almost always provide equal torque application to each axle, but it is noticeable when cornering.
Finally there is the spool, which solidly connects the left and right axles with no slipping allowed. It is used for drag-racing applications only, since it maximizes forward acceleration, but makes the vehicle very difficult to turn and is very hard on the axles.

Torsen Differentials

The Torsen differential is a purely mechanical device; it has no electronics, clutches or viscous fluids. The Torsen (from Torque Sensing) works as an open differential when the amount of torque going to each wheel is equal. As soon as one wheel starts to lose traction, the difference in torque causes the gears in the Torsen differential to bind together. The design of the gears in the differential determines the torque bias ratio. For instance, if a particular Torsen differential is designed with a 5:1 bias ratio, it is capable of applying up to five times more torque to the wheel that has good traction.
These devices are often used in high-performance all-wheel-drive vehicles. Like the viscous coupling, they are often used to transfer power between the front and rear wheels. In this application, the Torsen is superior to the viscous coupling because it transfers torque to the stable wheels before the actual slipping occurs.
However, if one set of wheels loses traction completely, the Torsen differential will be unable to supply any torque to the other set of wheels. The bias ratio determines how much torque can be transferred, and five times zero is zero. One novel solution is to apply the brakes and the gas at the same time. This will create a level of "traction" on the spining wheel, and allow the Torsen differential to shift power to the other wheel.

Vicious Coupling Differentials

The viscous coupling is often found in all-wheel-drive vehicles. It is commonly used to link the back wheels to the front wheels so that when one set of wheels starts to slip, torque will be transferred to the other set.
The viscous coupling has two sets of plates inside a sealed housing that is filled with a thick fluid, as shown in below. One set of plates is connected to each output shaft. Under normal conditions, both sets of plates and the viscous fluid spin at the same speed. When one set of wheels tries to spin faster, perhaps because it is slipping, the set of plates corresponding to those wheels spins faster than the other. The viscous fluid, stuck between the plates, tries to catch up with the faster disks, dragging the slower disks along. This transfers more torque to the slower moving wheels -- the wheels that are not slipping. The faster the plates are spinning relative to each other, the more torque the viscous coupling transfers. The coupling does not interfere with turns because the amount of torque transferred during a turn is so small. However, this also highlights a disadvantage of the viscous coupling: No torque transfer will occur until a wheel actually starts slipping.

Positraction Differentials

A positraction differential is a special traction differential. Its purpose is to improve the way your differential performs under adverse conditions. When one wheel starts to slip, these differentials transfer the torque to the wheel that is not slipping. The car can then continue to go forward. There are several different kinds of positraction differentials, but all of them are based on a friction device to provide resistance to normal differential operation.
A positraction differential provides better traction, which is handy when roads are slippery. It also lends itself to fast acceleration.
One type uses four differential pinions instead of two, with two pinion shafts. It also uses a series of four clutch discs. The differential pinions run into resistance when they try to turn the axle side gears. The resistance gets transferred to the pinion shafts driving the pinions. The shafts are forced to slide up little ramps. This action moves both shafts outward. The pinions cause the clutches to lock. 
Other types use cone clutches, or disc clutches under pressure from coil springs. By restricting the differential action, torque is delivered to the slipping wheel.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

Diagrams from Les. I will eventually host these on my own server for backup, but these are informative for the person who is looking for these things.


----------



## maximusvad (Sep 6, 2003)

What do I need for a MKII VR6 AWD ?


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (maximusvad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maximusvad* »_What do I need for a MKII VR6 AWD ?

Please, take a moment to read the posts above and you will find a series of answers to this question, as I wrote it there a while back. 
In summary, you must get the necessary items to convert your mk2 to Syncro, in addition to a VR6 bellhousing for the 02C transmission (if you have acquired an 02C transmission from a G60). To put the VR6 in your mk2, you will need a host of other items from a VR6 donor car, such as the subframe, radiator fans (double fan, I think), etc. You will find that if you search the topic "VR6 swap" in the mk2 or Hybrid forums, you will discover a wealth of information. You are looking at two donor vehicles.... the first is a VR6 donor (say a rear ended B4 Passat, for example) and the other is a Syncro donor car (perhaps a B3 Passat G60 Syncro from Canada). 
_*If you have any other questions that are not answered in this thread, please post new questions in the Syncro/4Motion/Quattro Forum and someone can provide answers for you there, as this thread is designed to be a "handbook" of sorts.*_










_Modified by DHill at 10:46 AM 7-5-2005_


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtompsett* »_Quattro has several versions.... quattro I (open front, lockable center and rear), quattro II (open front, torsen center, lockable rear; rear auto-disengages at 15mph/ 25km/h), quattro III(open front, electronic locking torsen center, torsen rear), quattro IV (open front with EDL, torsen center, open rear with EDL)


What version is an 87 4000?


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: FAQ (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_*Yahoo Groups*


*Mk2 Golf Country Syncro* Yahoo Group:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/golfcountry/


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: FAQ (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_* Other Resources *


*The VW Golf Rallye G60 Register*:
http://vzone.virgin.net/paul.roberts32/


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_
*Q*: *Can I convert my Mk3 to Syncro?*
*A*: Yes. The rear end "bolts right up" with the appropriate brackets. 


What brackets does one need? I have both a 94 Golf and 92 B3 Syncro wagon. I have considered putting the 1.8T into the Golf with the syncro swap.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (VWXTC)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2060883 
*Quattro Longitudinal Transmissions (for instance, in the B5/B5.5 chassis)*
5 Spd. Manual Transmission 01A All Wheel Drive (quattro)
6 Spd. Manual Transmission 01E All Wheel Drive (quattro) 
5 Spd. Automatic Transmission 01L All Wheel Drive (quattro)


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_
Q: Can I convert my Mk3 to Syncro?
A: Yes. The rear end "bolts right up" with the appropriate brackets




I'm going to be spending a few months in Germany this summer, and if I find/afford the parts, what would I need to get? (aside from rear susp, prop shaft, fuel tank..yada..yada..yada)


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: FAQ (kish53a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish53a* »_

I'm going to be spending a few months in Germany this summer, and if I find/afford the parts, what would I need to get? (aside from rear susp, prop shaft, fuel tank..yada..yada..yada)


This might give you an idea:


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (Samzik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Samzik* »_q: Ok one question i didnt notice here is : can one put torsen diferential to 02M gearboks replacing front dif making it limited slip. Then use all the haldeks godies/parts to get the rear work. Then on rear, use audis lockable dif ? That would be ultimate funcar to drive in winter and slipy conditions! Cos fronts are driven by torsen and they always try to grasp the road, center is controlled by haldeks meaning 100%front/0% back to 50/50 max. And if needed the back dif can be locked for driving in ice or running 1/4 mile.
I am told the torsen dif is to big and wount fit in haldeks gearboks is this true?

[*******]*PLEASE POST NEW QUESTIONS AS A THREAD IN THE SYNCRO/4MOTION/QUATTRO FORUM... IT KEEPS THE CLUTTER AWAY!!*[/size]

Quaife makes an 02M limited slip. Bildon carries it, and a search on Google for "02M Quaife" will return a few hits.
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=5
http://www.nolimitmotorsport.com/prod/10-309-195
Peloquin makes one for the 02M as well.
http://www.tyrolsport.com/vwperformance.htm
http://shop.fixxtuning.com/s.n...42/.f
Both of the above-mentioned LSDs are for the front in 4Motion 02M car like the R32.
Google really is your friend.
















http://technikmotorsport.com/e...c8859
http://www.evwparts.com/Mercha...pDiff




_Modified by DHill at 10:43 AM 7-5-2005_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

Maintenance FAQ


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FAQ (yellowslc)*

Haldex Pinouts: 
T8 - Socket between car and control unit 
T8/1, Red = Ign. 
T8/2, Black = Gnd. 
T8/3, White = BLS (brake light switch) 
T8/4, Blue = HBLS (hand brake light switch) 
T8/5, Brown = K-line (diagnostics) 
T8/7, Blue/Grey = CAN low 
T8/8, Blue/Orange = CAN high 
T2 - Socket between control unit and feeder pump(pwm switched voltage) 
T2/1, Yellow = Pump 1 
T2/2, Yellow/Black = Pump 2


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (yellowslc)*

*Q: But I really really really really want Torsen. Can't I just swap in a Quattro drivetrain so I can do silly burnouts like the Dahlback Golf all day long? Can't I?*
*A*: Yes.... but be prepared to get to work. For a long time.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1170697


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

Q: does anyone have the diff ratios of the audis and the syncros and also gear ratios?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_
What version is an 87 4000?

Original quattro


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (Yellow_bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yellow_bunny* »_Q: does anyone have the diff ratios of the audis and the syncros and also gear ratios?

Wow.
Which Audi's?? (they made alot of them)
On the ur quattro it was the following.
pre-'84
1st 3.6:1
2nd 2.125:1
3rd 1.360:1
4th 0.967:1
5th 0.778:1
Some criticism was brought up on how far apart the gears were (if you drove the car you'd know)
So in '84 they changed them to
1st 3.6:1
2nd 2.125:1
3rd 1.458:1
4th 1.071:1
5th 0.778:1
Diff ratios would be 1:1..right????


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: FAQ (Sepp)*

ok do u know the ratios of the syncro trannys?
i took apart a torsion rear diff from an early 90's audi v8 and the diff ratio is 4.11:1
does anyone have the ratio of the syncro rear diff?


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: FAQ (Yellow_bunny)*

All 4 cyl Golf/Jetta/Passat syncros have a 20/21 & a 21/20 tooth count on the angle drive and the rear diff. This effectively gives a 1:1 ratio through the system since one gearset cancels out the other. The rear diff on it's own gives a reduction of 1.05:1 
On VR6 syncros, the tooth count is 21/16 for the angle drive & 16/21 for the rear diff, which is a 1.31:1 ratio.
Haldex systems are 27/17 & 17/27, giving a 1.59:1 ratrio per set.


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: FAQ (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_All 4 cyl Golf/Jetta/Passat syncros have a 20/21 & a 21/20 .....


Just a little note, the early *B5* Passat's AWD were called SYNCRO in Europe








But true all the A2/A3 style (like the B3/B4's are) syncro's are share the two mentioned versions.


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_Diagrams from Les. I will eventually host these on my own server for backup, but these are informative for the person who is looking for these things.




There's an error in this diagram- There is no "center" diff in a Vanagon syncro system. The front prop shaft is driven directly off the front of the main shaft. All "center diff" chores are handled by the VC.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: FAQ (vanaguy)*

Drawing has been updated ! Thanks for reminding me of my long known error!


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (1.8TsyncroB3)*

*Step by step description of the function of a Torsen differential*
_Things to know before we start_
1. Do a Google Images search for "Torsen". It is very educational.
2. Realize that there are two sides to the Torsen. The helical gear in the middel is actually _two_ helical gears - one for each output shaft. The "pairs" of Invex (or "worm") gears aren't really pairs. There are three to one side and three to the other. Look at it as a two-sided unit.
Like this!








3. The ring gear is attached to the housing and is not generally considered to be part of the differential. Sometimes the differential housing is spun via a chain, or in this case, a bevel gear meshing with a ring gear. The ring gear bolts on to the outer ring.
Now, let's begin:

Mesmerize yourself by staring at this diagram:








Ignore the arrows for the moment.
1) Rotate the shaft on the left counter-clockwise (CCW) - I like to pretend I'm turning it with my left hand.
2) The helical gear (splined directly to that shaft - just inside the housing) will now be rotating CCW.
3) The top Invex gear (or worm gear) is now rotating CCW about its journal pin (the pin through its axis).
4) Since that Invex gear is rotating CCW, the one right next to it is rotating clockwise (CW). 
5) Since that Invex gear is rotating CW, so is the helical gear (on the other side) to which it is meshed. Thus, the other shaft is rotating CW.
Ta da! CCW on the left = CW on the right.
To take it one step further, see what happens when you rotate the housing and watch the gears inside. Pretend you are a little man sitting on the housing, rotating with it. As long as there is no applied torque to either shaft, both shafts *and* housing rotate in the same direction at the same speed. From your perspective as the little man, nothing is happening inside. All gears are stationary.
Now if one of the output shafts spins faster than the other (such as in wheel slip or turning) from your perspective as a little man on the housing, things will start to happen. You will see one shaft rotating CW and the other rotating CCW, with all the Invex gears rotating as described above. It actually isn't much different than an open differential, except the Torsen has a much greater sum of frictional forces between gears than an open diff, thus "limiting slip" between axles.
Other Torsen pics:
Careful... this pic is HUGE!
http://climeg.poliba.it/~mecap...1.jpg
See how it sits inside the transmission? 








A T1 Torsen diff as it comes from the factory. Note: No ring gear is attached! That's for _you_ to do! 








Sometimes the input shaft to the housing is hollow, sleeved over one of the output shafts. Makes the longitudinal transmission as compact as it can possibly be.








Not many moving parts, really.
















Autozine is the best:








Here is what it would look like if it were chain-driven with a sprocket:








I thought this was hilarious. A LEGO interpretation of a Torsen diff. 









Now, if you wanted to see a very literal interpretation of a limited slip differential, here it is. It's an open diff with essentially a viscous coupling on either output shaft. This is supposedly a differential made by Kaaz and it is used in Nissan vehicles, I think. 












_Modified by DHill at 3:11 PM 12-9-2005_


----------



## www.Euro-Cullen.com (May 3, 2005)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_I thought this was hilarious. A LEGO interpretation of a Torsen diff.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*

*The questions, misconceptions, and answers I found about AWD*

Audi Torsen transmission designs:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2336254
Finding out what's in the new Mazdaspeed 6
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2175261
Wondering what the Touareg drivetrain looks like:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2020857
Available transmissions for Audi:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2060883
When I first started looking at a way to beef up the Syncro:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1812800
Learning about the best places for new automotive technical info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1935311
Questions about bolting an 02C to a VR6
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1843317
A not so useful thread about putting that power to all 4 wheels:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1558961
Cryo treating gears?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1586268
My early questions about Syncro:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1434256


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (www.Euro-Cullen.com)*

I am almost positive my son has the pieces needed to build this! Now if I could just find them all...

_Quote, originally posted by *www.Euro-Cullen.com* »_









Has anyone seen the Lego 8880 kit? It's 4-wheel steering, 4-wheel ind. suspension, and AWD with 3 diffs!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lego-Techn...wItem 
You can view the instructions here:
http://www.hccamsterdam.nl/brickfactory/index.htm


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: FAQ (vanaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaguy* »_I am almost positive my son has the pieces needed to build this! Now if I could just find them all...
Has anyone seen the Lego 8880 kit? It's 4-wheel steering, 4-wheel ind. suspension, and AWD with 3 diffs!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lego-Techn...wItem 
You can view the instructions here:
http://www.hccamsterdam.nl/brickfactory/index.htm 

Hey, it's like "Rallye racing 101", for kids!
I need this Lego kit!


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_Hey, it's like "Rallye racing 101", for kids!
I need this Lego kit!

For kids? What would _they_ do with it?
And I saw it first!


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ Golf MK II & MK III Syncro parts (ChrisofNorway)*

I just got some more info on the VR6 Syncro bellhousing for anyone that cares:
Seems like RPI can get ahold of these - 
http://www.rpiequipped.com
[email protected]
[email protected]
I have tried to order this same part from RPI before but it fell through. I think they work directly with VW of Germany now, so they purchase it from VW's new old stock.
RPI charged me $760 Canadian (~$670 USD) plus shipping. Considering how rare these are, prices vary wildly depending on if the seller knows what he's got.







I've seen as low as $375 (used, before shipping) and as high as $920 (new, shipped). Part number is O2C 301 107 C. 
Meanwhile...
I found Haris' (94Volkswagen) thread when he converted his Corrado to Syncro before his insane R32 swap.
Syncro: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1173916
Haldex: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2160306
I didn't know this, but Haris already had an idea that I just came up with. He tried to merge an 02A VR6 FWD bellhousing with an 02C G60 Syncro bellhousing to make a homemade VR6 02C Syncro bellhousing. Sucky thing is the welding warped the metal, and it didn't work out. But - that's one way to do it!
Here's where he chopped it:








And here's how he put them together (before welding):








Haris - thanks for letting me use your work as a reference.


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: FAQ Golf MK II & MK III Syncro parts (DHill)*

great relatively low budget suspention for syncro b3's (write up) 

hi all, well heres my story, i bought my syncro a few months ago and pretty much started looking for a lowering/stiffer setup for it without breaking the bank...
right from the beginning i had the option to use a set of ground control sleeves i had laying around the garage...
after much reading and researching i have gathered and tryed out this set-up for only about 500 cdn dollars... (425us range, guess)
front: find a pair of used bilstein (or konis or other hight quality shocks) for golf/jetta 2 or 3, these are very easy to get here on vortex and can be had for approx 150$.
i bought the complete stuts and grinded of the spring plates and the sleeves drop pressfit on the weld "ring" left there, fits perfect and tight.
rear: here is where more research was done, i had heard of people using rabbit rear shocks because the factory application is rare/expensive/hard to get.
again i search the vortex and found a pair of rear bilstein to use in the back, since the rabbit bilstein has a wider body than the 2/3 ones, again the sleeves drop on the adjusting ring with just a bit of slack (i shimed with a couple rubber o rings to stabilize it)
the shock fits perfect, has the right lenght and bolts right in.
notes: if going like me with sleeves, you can get any rate spings for around 40 bucks a piece, i used 300psi front and 250psi rear, it was the recommanded rates for a vr6 station by dick shine on an old post in the faq's
it works great for me, not too hard, very controlled and absolutelly streetable...
if using stock style springs, in the front, you should probably use any good aftermarket golf/jetta 3 or b3/b4 vr6 springs considering the g-60 is much heavier than a 16v engine... (you might have to "adjust" the lenght of the springs, use your imagination)
in the back, you might need to adapt the rear spring plate from the factory shock to fit the spring... i am not sure what aftermarket spring would work in the back, something strong from a b3/b4 wagon specific application (some aftermarket springs dont deferentiate sedan from wagon )might work. (again you might have to cut, er, "adjust" the spring lenght )
another thing to consider is: you could possibly mix and match front coilovers bought used for 2/3 and complete with rear rabbit coilovers from someone that owns a rabbit pick-up and split the cost...(spring rateswould need to be verified).
vwvortex and ebay here are your friends... 
to complete this write-up, i did this whole research because, after all my syncro is my "winter car" and i couldn't justify the 1000 bucks + for the 2 or 3 options available on here. handling is unbelievable, cargo capacity still great (had 3 people in the back with no issues) and its nice and low and i can adjust the height from bus like stock to dragging the pan low








hope this helps


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: FAQ (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_*Q: But I really really really really want Torsen. Can't I just swap in a Quattro drivetrain so I can do silly burnouts like the Dahlback Golf all day long? Can't I?*
*A*: Yes.... but be prepared to get to work. For a long time.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1170697


this thread is kind of pointless. i read some of it in hopes of some ideas but he never finished and there is no other information.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FAQ (dfman2)*

Little "oil pan" housing on the side of the Haldex unit part numbers:
Looks like there is an additional "A" on the R32 parts, don't know if that is because of a differentiation between metal and plastic.
The R32 part is $57.01 (special order) and the gasket is $5.97. For the TT, the cover is $39.43.
R32: 02D 525 083A ($57.01)
TT: 02D 525 083 ($39.43)
Gasket: 02D 525 089 ($5.97)


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

Syncro swap into a corrado with pics
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1755494


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

Q: What bearings do I get for my Syncro rear control arms?

Ask Les! --> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3505869
Thanks Les!


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (DHill)*

Are Syncro parts required to do a Haldex Conversion on a MK III? Sorry if this has been asked already.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FAQ (yellowslc)*

Thanks to Marcel we have some setups:
Front 5x100, stock width, 02M gearbox
Front suspension: Golf Mk2, VR6 hubs in G60 spindles
Driveshafts: Left Seat Ibiza TDI, part# 6Q0 407 271 J. Right shortened 4Motion, hollow type.
Front brakes: VR6 288, Audi TT or bigger bolt-on kits, adapter needed. (ESC Tuning.)
Prop shaft: Passat G60 middle section with 100mm CV, shorted TT item front and shorted G60 item rear.
Rear 5x100, stock width 
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, shortened, inner CV joints 4Motion, outer VR6
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, shortened, inner CV joints 4Motion, outer VR6
Rear trailing arms: G60 Syncro
Rear hubs: VR6 Syncro, optional VR6 front hubs and 4Motion outer CV-joints
Rear brakes: VR6 Syncro
Front 5x100, wide track, 02M gearbox
Front suspension: Golf Mk3 Gti 8v 16v VR6 / Corrado VR6, 5x100
Driveshafts: Custom driveshafts with 4Motion inner CV and Sharan outer CV. http://www.driveshaft.co.uk/index_content.cfm
Front brakes: Audi TT or bigger bolt-on kits
Prop shaft: Passat G60 middle section with 100mm CV and, shorted TT item front and shorted G60 item rear.
Rear 5x100, wide track, 4Motion outer CV joints
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear hubs: 5x100 VR6 front hubs
Rear brakes: stock VR6 Syncro
Rear trailing arms: VR6 Syncro
Front 5x100, wide track, 02C / 02J gearbox
Front suspension: Golf Mk3 Gti 8v 16v VR6 / Corrado VR6, 5x100
02J 4Motion (from 2000) or 02C gearbox, optional upgraded internals.
Skoda Angle Drive, part# 02C 409 053M.
Driveshafts: Stock VR6 Syncro with Sharan outer CV
Front brakes: Audi TT or bigger bolt-on kits
Prop shaft: Stock G60 Syncro with optional 100mm CV's from Audi TT
Rear 5x100, wide track
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft with CV joints from 4Motion
Rear hubs: 5x100 VR6
Rear brakes: stock VR6 Syncro
Rear trailing arms: VR6 Syncro

Front 4x100, stock width, 02C / 02J gearbox
Front suspension: Golf Mk3, 4x100
02J 4Motion (from 2000) or 02C gearbox, optional upgraded internals.
Skoda Angle Drive, part# 02C 409 053M.
Driveshafts: Stock G60 Syncro
Front brakes: G60 280 mm, optional S2 callipers. 305 mm. Brembo from Seat Ibiza Cupra R
Prop shaft: Stock G60 Syncro, optional 100 mm CV's from Audi TT
Rear 4x100, stock width 
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, shortened, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, shortened, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear trailing arms: G60 Syncro
Rear hubs: G60 Syncro 
Rear brakes: G60 Syncro
Front 4x100, wide track, 02C / 02J gearbox
Front suspension: Golf Mk3, 4x100
02J 4Motion (from 2000) or 02C gearbox, optional upgraded internals.
Skoda Angle Drive, part# 02C 409 053M.
Driveshafts: Stock Mk3 Syncro
Front brakes: G60 280 mm. Optional S2 callipers, 305 mm. Brembo from Seat Ibiza Cupra R
Prop shaft: Stock G60 Syncro with optional 100mm CV's from Audi TT
Rear 4x100, wide track
Rear left driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear right driveshaft: G60 Syncro shaft, with inner CV joints from 4Motion
Rear trailing arms: Golf 3 Syncro
Rear hubs: G60 Syncro 
Rear brakes: G60 Syncro


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: FAQ (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Thanks to Marcel we have some setups:
Front 5x100, stock width, 02M gearbox
Front suspension: Golf Mk2, VR6 hubs in G60 spindles
Front brakes: VR6 288, Audi TT or bigger bolt-on kits, adapter needed. (ESC Tuning.)


this is not entirely true. spacers from ECS work with VR6 spindles for TT and R32 brakes. But when using G60 spindle with VR6 hub spacers wont work because the caliper needs to be move in the oposite direction and only way is to machine the caliper carrier down couple of mm. I dont remember exactly now but im pretty sure it was 2.5-3mm


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ (jettaboy_gtx)*

*Q: Where can I source new bushings for a Syncro "rear end" since the stock rubber bushings are all outdated, cracking and are completely sucky.* 
_ A: I was able to find them here http://www.powerflex.co.uk/pro....html. These are polyurethane though and supposively the price isn't worth it. You would probably be better off just getting stock replacements. (dont have the part number sorry) _


_Modified by Zupek at 2:29 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## OL' SKOOL (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: FAQ (Zupek)*

Q: Would it cause an issue to run slightly different sized tires front to rear in a 4 motion system? 
Q: Is the center diff open?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FAQ (OL' SKOOL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OL’ SKOOL* »_Q: Would it cause an issue to run slightly different sized tires front to rear in a 4 motion system? 

Not really no. Different tire sizes on the same differential can load the bearings different and cause bearing/gear/diff failure, but its a slow going process, its not instantenous. Using different tire sizes front to back may make the rear end power "slightly off" but I highly doubt you would notice a difference. HOWEVER, In any "AWD" car, it's best not to risk differential faillure, so run the same time size. However, if in a bind, a couple weeks SHOULDN'T kill it (make no promise, it's really all dependent on many different variables. 

_Quote, originally posted by *OL’ SKOOL* »_Q: Is the center diff open?

The "center diff" is a Viscous Coupler meaning that it will engage the rear differential when then fluid in the "center" diff binds up from there being too much of a speed difference between sides of the differential. The driveshaft to the center diff does not spin the "center" diff until there is slippage on the front wheels. The delay is milliseconds so the AWD and CENTERDIFF engage immediately as the CENTERDIFF notices a speed differential between the front of the centerdiff and the rear of it and which engages the back end of the centerdiff which, in return, turns the REAR diff. There ya go, thats how it all works.


----------



## Sleeper-Dub (Nov 27, 2008)

Q: Has anyone ever tried to use the audi tt rear beam and trailing arms (independent multilink) on a mk2/3 for a haldex swap? Would it still work correctly if it had to be shortened to fit under a mk2/3? (i.e. make the links shorter)


_Modified by Sleeper-Dub at 4:35 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Sleeper-Dub)*

not sure if this has been asked yet, but i scanned the whole FAQ and didnt come up with a clear answer
is the rear diff of a b3 syncro open or is it limited slip, i do not care about the front i just wanna know if power will go to both the rear wheels in a rwd only setup????


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: FAQ (yellowslc)*

aweome thread very good information source http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_not sure if this has been asked yet, but i scanned the whole FAQ and didnt come up with a clear answer
is the rear diff of a b3 syncro open or is it limited slip, i do not care about the front i just wanna know if power will go to both the rear wheels in a rwd only setup????

It's an open rear diff w/ a viscous coupler infront of it. meaning that the rear will only engage if the front starts to slip and its near an instantaneous transfer of power.


----------



## voorat (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm in S.A and VW never released the Golf 3 syncro so spares is none existing. We do have however alot of the Audi S3 2002's. I do understand that this is essentially haldex and that it's the same but will the Rear subframe fit the golf 3. Yes I know I have to modify brackets mounting points maybe etc. but won't the subframe be to wide for the body?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (voorat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voorat* »_I'm in S.A and VW never released the Golf 3 syncro so spares is none existing. We do have however alot of the Audi S3 2002's. I do understand that this is essentially haldex and that it's the same but will the Rear subframe fit the golf 3. Yes I know I have to modify brackets mounting points maybe etc. but won't the subframe be to wide for the body?









From this post, it sound's like you are asking "Can I use the subframe from a 2002 Audi S3?"
With enough time and money anything is possible. A better and easier (and probably more cost effective) solution would be to find a syncro rear subframe and do the haldex conversion listed earlier in the FAQ.
Again the Mk3, with the brackets, is a direct "bolt-in" (as far as getting the rear subframe in the car). You'll still need to figure out how to brace the rear diff as there is a mounting place in the middle. (see picture)


----------



## durtydubmk3 (Jul 30, 2007)

is it possible to do a syncro conversion on a mk1 scirroco ith a 16v?.. if so what will i need?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

durtydubmk3 said:


> is it possible to do a syncro conversion on a mk1 scirroco ith a 16v?.. if so what will i need?


1) Please read the ENTIRE FAQ thread

2) You'll need a G60 02C (4cyl passat syncro) transmission

3) Read the ENTIRE FAQ THREAD, please


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

Sleeper-Dub said:


> Q: Has anyone ever tried to use the audi tt rear beam and trailing arms (independent multilink) on a mk2/3 for a haldex swap? Would it still work correctly if it had to be shortened to fit under a mk2/3? (i.e. make the links shorter)
> 
> 
> _Modified by Sleeper-Dub at 4:35 PM 12-9-2009_


Similar to this question...does anyone know if the audi tt Rear trailing arms etc. work on a mk4 vw?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

removed for my lack of Mk4 knowledge


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

boravr6NS said:


> Similar to this question...does anyone know if the audi tt Rear trailing arms etc. work on a mk4 vw?


Audi TT rear trailing arms will NOT "bolt-in"....they can be made to work, but with extreme fabrication. this is how i did my Haldex swap.

if you are in the Southeast i could point you to the shop that did the fab work for me. But if you can source a pan that will be much easier:thumbup:


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

fouckhest said:


> Audi TT rear trailing arms will NOT "bolt-in"....they can be made to work, but with extreme fabrication. this is how i did my Haldex swap.
> 
> if you are in the Southeast i could point you to the shop that did the fab work for me. But if you can source a pan that will be much easier:thumbup:


That's kind of what I am wondering. I have seen the r32 floor pans grafted into golfs and jettas. I was wondering if the tt floor pan would work as well?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

boravr6NS said:


> That's kind of what I am wondering. I have seen the r32 floor pans grafted into golfs and jettas. I was wondering if the tt floor pan would work as well?


"technically" it will, but there is more fabrication required due to the difference in length


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*B35i GT/Syncro Passat information*

Cool page that has a lot of useless/useful information on it.

http://www.carfolio.com/specifications/models/car/?car=101101#a_general


----------



## HighPSI_GTI (Apr 16, 2005)

Quick question.. I didnt see it in here but will the 24v Vr6 tranny bolt to the 12v Vr6? for some reason i thought it was different.


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

Are the 02A and 02M transfer cases different? are they equaly as strong? I am currently using a 02J in my mk3 with a 6 speed SQS dog gear set.. i want to reuse those gears for my haldex swap. Would i be able to stuff all that into a 02A syncro case minus the diff obviously.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

You will need a 02c tranny from a passat. 02M is completly diffrent. The problem that you will find yourself in is if your doing a haldex swap thenyou will have to find a transfer case from a Skoda Octivia (very hard to find)


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, my plan right now is to throw my dog gears into a 5 speed TTQ case with a new peloquin, should do the trick i believe. It's based on the 02J correct?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Nope will not work. 
It's still a 02m style tranny just 5 speed


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

ok, i understand i'll have to run the octavia angle drive with the haldex rear end to match the gear ratios. If i change the ring and pinion will it not throw everything off?


----------



## tomtomdabomb74 (Sep 13, 2009)

*quattro Q*

where are the vacuum sensor for the actuating center and rear diff locks? stoped working on the way home from buying. its a 84' 4kq


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Sleeper-Dub said:


> Q: Has anyone ever tried to use the audi tt rear beam and trailing arms (independent multilink) on a mk2/3 for a haldex swap? Would it still work correctly if it had to be shortened to fit under a mk2/3? (i.e. make the links shorter)
> 
> 
> _Modified by Sleeper-Dub at 4:35 PM 12-9-2009_


As noted in other responses - fabrication required:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4737260-MK2-BT-AWD-Haldex-no-synchro


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

This thread is in dire need of some consolodation / organisation.....
MKIV Chassis w/ MKIV Rear Haldex - if you do not want to use an 02M transmission , you can use an 02C gearbox but you will need a transfer box from an FEX Gearbox.
I recently got my hands on an FEX gearbox (Skoda Octavia 4 x 4 gearbox). Gear Ratios are as follows.


Final Drive : 3.94
1st Gear : 3.77
2nd Gear : 2.06
3rd Gear : 1.36
4th Gear : 1.03
5th Gear : 0.838


This is the Gearbox you need if you want to perform a Haldex conversion into a MKII , MKIII or MKIV chassis and do not want to use an 02M gearbox (i.e. staying in 02A / 02J / 02S family). 
FEX gearbox comes with 27/17 tooth count for the angle drive which will match the 17/27 tooth count on the MKIV Rear Haldex differential.


02C - VW Golf Rallye / VW Passat Syncro = 21/20 tooth count on the angle drive & syncro rear differential has the opposite = 20/21
You can NOT mix a 27/17 angle drive with a 20/21 rear differential and similarly you can not mix a 21/20 angle drive with a 17/27 rear differential. If you plan on using an 02C gearbox in a MKII Chassis w/ a Haldex rear differential then you are going to run into problems.

Why use an 02C/02J/02S box still? Gear ratio's and combinations are endless compared to 02M.


----------



## JES_rides (Oct 18, 2012)

*Can I convert a mk5 Jetta manual to 4motion??*

Sorry if this was covered elsewhere, but I ask this here as I go off to research it in the search tool. 

I just bought a pair of Jetta's (with the 2.5 I5's) and I'm looking into converting them to 4motion AWD.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Here is the official VW MK2 Syncro workshop manual online:

https://workshop-manuals.com/volkswagen/golf-mk2/running_gear/technical_data/running_gear/


----------

